# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  VIT C is a miracle!!!!!!!!!!!!

## Ridla

THis stuff is awsome!
Johan Is the F****** mann!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Energy level is out the roof. Strength outta this world. FAt is melting better than clen anyday the of the week!!!!!!!!!!!
All U bross gotta try it!!!!!!!!!!!
15mgs a day and some days 10mgs  :7up:

----------


## Machdiesel

whatd u just go to a store n buy vit c caps?

----------


## Papi93

> THis stuff is awsome!
> Johan Is the F****** mann!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Energy level is out the roof. Strength outta this world. FAt is melting better than clen anyday the of the week!!!!!!!!!!!
> All U bross gotta try it!!!!!!!!!!!
> 15mgs a day and some days 10mgs


Only 15mg or 10mg? Don't you mean grams, bro? I take 8g ED, currently, and have taken as much as 12g ED.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

Thanks Ridla  :Strong Smiley: 

yeah he means grams  :Smilie:  Im on 15-20 grams/day.

----------


## Papi93

> Thanks Ridla 
> 
> yeah he means grams  Im on 15-20 grams/day.


I read in Optimum Sports Nutrition that Dr. Micheal Colgan believes that high doses of Vitamin C will boost test levels. I immediately tried this and wake up with fierce morning wood. Have you heard anything about Vitamin C boosting test levels? Thanks Johan.

Is that Van-Damme?

----------


## Machdiesel

yea it is van dam,,, SICK CLIP!! yo where can i get the cheapest Vit C, just at a local pharmacy??? and what dosage 10 grams a daY?

----------


## Machdiesel

I just read the body cant use more then 1000 mg per use, so be sure to split up your doses, just thought id let u know

----------


## Papi93

> yea it is van dam,,, SICK CLIP!! yo where can i get the cheapest Vit C, just at a local pharmacy??? and what dosage 10 grams a daY?


I get mine from Sam's Club (warehouse store that's owned by Walmart owner). Real cheap.

----------


## chest6

Man I get morning wood every morning papi, I hate it cuz sometimes my roommate is awake when I get up and go to the bathroom and hes like WHOAA didnt need to see that  :LOL: 

Seems like I need to give the C a try tho..

----------


## Papi93

> Man I get morning wood every morning papi, I hate it cuz sometimes my roommate is awake when I get up and go to the bathroom and hes like WHOAA didnt need to see that 
> 
> Seems like I need to give the C a try tho..


Yo tambien, Chest. When I took Vitamin C at 12g ED, it was the morning wood that you have put an ice pack on  :0piss:  . I always try to sneak out of the bedroom to go to the bathroom so my girlfriend doesn't see it. I never want to have sex with a piss-boner  :LOL:  .

----------


## RONINASAUNA

All I read is study after study saying excessive vitamin c is extremely harmful to one's health....

----------


## Myka

> All I read is study after study saying excessive vitamin c is extremely harmful to one's health....


How is that possible...whatever your body doesnt use goes right through you...Can you back this up?

----------


## Papi93

> All I read is study after study saying excessive vitamin c is extremely harmful to one's health....


You just pass the excess Vitamin C in your urine.

----------


## RONINASAUNA

"Like vitamin K, vitamin C can be pro-oxidative and kill healthy cells. (17) Too much vitamin C decreases vitamin B12 level (18) and increases activation of mutagenic HCA from food. (19) Vitamin C can enhance tumors (20), and increases oxidative free iron level. (21)"
http://www.3.waisays.com/index.html


"TOO MUCH VITAMIN C CAN CAUSE RUST IN THE BODY, UNIV. OF FLA.STUDY SHOWS"
http://www.napa.ufl.edu/2001news/vitaminC.htm


"High dose vitamin C harmful, say scientists"
http://www.foodnavigator-usa.com/new...h-dose-vitamin


"High Doses Of Vitamin C May Be Harmful"
http://www.personalmd.com/news/a1998040809.shtml

================================================== =


Not saying this is true...

I am just trying to find out the TRUTH for myself before I took more than 500mg per day from supplements...


thanks for any help  :Smilie:

----------


## Machdiesel

so about 100 miligrams is what there saying to be safe, but i read a fewa rticles myself taht a dose as high as 6000 can be taken n stil be beneficiao, intresting

----------


## IBdmfkr

Interested to see if what roninasauna is true. bump

----------


## Kärnfysikern

Im gonna respond to this later today. Dont have time now heading for university.

But vitamin c is one of, if not the safest substance known to man. Not even huge iv infusion of several hundrad grams day has caused any side effects except sligt hypoglycemia and headaches. This is all pretty well documented

----------


## Myka

Those doctors and scientist are always trying to keep us down...

I cant wait for johan to slam them...

----------


## oldman

Bump for more info.. Is this standard Vit C or Citric acid we are talking about taking.

I have taken high doses of Ascorbic acid before to lose some water retention and it worked but it also ripped my insides out (Spent most of the days in the bathroom) it seems to agitate/activate your digestive system because I really thought I was never going to get back to normal.

I think VitC has its benefits but how long do these symptoms last, I have never been able to get past the sides and what is the best kind to take (safest)?


Oldman

----------


## MASTER

> "Like vitamin K, vitamin C can be pro-oxidative and kill healthy cells. (17) Too much vitamin C decreases vitamin B12 level (18) and increases activation of mutagenic HCA from food. (19) Vitamin C can enhance tumors (20), and increases oxidative free iron level. (21)"
> http://www.3.waisays.com/index.html
> 
> 
> "TOO MUCH VITAMIN C CAN CAUSE RUST IN THE BODY, UNIV. OF FLA.STUDY SHOWS"
> http://www.napa.ufl.edu/2001news/vitaminC.htm
> 
> 
> "High dose vitamin C harmful, say scientists"
> ...


Ha Ha, can't wait to see Johan *DESTROY* u!!

----------


## RONINASAUNA

> Ha Ha, can't wait to see Johan *DESTROY* u!!



I hope so...  :Smilie: 

I want to take Vit C as well and perform the "experiment". I just was curious to know the truth...


So you saying these studies are lying????


Planning on ordering some Sodium Ascorbate as soon as I know  :Smilie:

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> "Like vitamin K, vitamin C can be pro-oxidative and kill healthy cells. (17) Too much vitamin C decreases vitamin B12 level (18) and increases activation of mutagenic HCA from food. (19) Vitamin C can enhance tumors (20), and increases oxidative free iron level. (21)"
> http://www.3.waisays.com/index.html


Il start with this.

Vitamin c does not cause or worsen cancer
http://lpi.oregonstate.edu/f-w01/cancer.html
http://lpi.oregonstate.edu/sp-su98/other.html

Yes vitamin c can acctualy work as a pro oxidant. This is not in any way a bad thing though. I cant remember the exact mechanism now but regular cells contain small amounts of a substance needed for the vit c pro oxidant effect to occur. While cancer cells contains tremendous ammounts of that substance. So vitamin c activly kills cancer cells.

http://www.pubmedcentral.gov/article...ubmedid=279931




> "TOO MUCH VITAMIN C CAN CAUSE RUST IN THE BODY, UNIV. OF FLA.STUDY SHOWS"
> http://www.napa.ufl.edu/2001news/vitaminC.htm


Key word here is if taking iron supplements. One should NOT take iron supplements when mega dosing vitamin c. There is no need whatsoever. About inflamations, vitamin c helps somewhat against it
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...035&query_hl=2




> "High Doses Of Vitamin C May Be Harmful"
> http://www.personalmd.com/news/a1998040809.shtml


This one was covered in a earlier link





> Not saying this is true...
> 
> I am just trying to find out the TRUTH for myself before I took more than 500mg per day from supplements...


I can give you my personal experience with it  :Smilie: 

I get ALOT more energy.
it made me drop fat without changing my diet.
It has COMPLETELY cured my knees that was previously so bad that I feared surgery.
I have succesfully beaten a abcess and several colds with megadosages of vitamin c.
I "feel" more healthy and energetic in some way I cant properly define.
Its boosts insulin sensitivity so much that I can go slight hypo if Im not used to it.
It seems to help with soreness.

Not even gonna get into all its positive effects against disease, aging, free radical damage ect....

Hands down the best supplement I have ever taken. I will continue to take 15-20grams of sodium ascorbate for the rest of my life without any doubt at all. :7up:

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> I hope so... 
> 
> I want to take Vit C as well and perform the "experiment". I just was curious to know the truth...
> 
> 
> So you saying these studies are lying????
> 
> 
> Planning on ordering some Sodium Ascorbate as soon as I know


Not flat out lies. But missintepretations and fear mongering. Kind of todays equivalent to the old "vitamin c cause kidney stone" myth. 

BTW our ancestors got around 5grams of vitamin c/Day from the food they ate. Monkeys have a RDI of 3 grams. Yet the human RDI is set to 70mg  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
A comon pig produces 10grams/day of ascorbic acid and when sic uppwards to 20 grams.

So go ahead with the experiment  :Big Grin:

----------


## RONINASAUNA

> Not flat out lies. But missintepretations and fear mongering. Kind of todays equivalent to the old "vitamin c cause kidney stone" myth. 
> 
> BTW our ancestors got around 5grams of vitamin c/Day from the food they ate. Monkeys have a RDI of 3 grams. Yet the human RDI is set to 70mg 
> A comon pig produces 10grams/day of ascorbic acid and when sic uppwards to 20 grams.
> 
> So go ahead with the experiment




Big thanks for all the great help and info bro!!

Very much appreciated!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> Big thanks for all the great help and info bro!!
> 
> Very much appreciated!!


no problem bro  :Smilie:  let me know how it works out if you get on megadosages :7up:

----------


## USMCSS

Very interesting thread! Never knew vit C was that good. 

Any cons to megadosing while on cycle?

----------


## RONINASAUNA

> no problem bro  let me know how it works out if you get on megadosages



Will do  :7up:

----------


## oldman

So ascorbic acid is the version we should be getting? 

Oldman

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> Very interesting thread! Never knew vit C was that good. 
> 
> Any cons to megadosing while on cycle?


Nope, thats the great thing. No cons what so ever  :Smilie: 




> So ascorbic acid is the version we should be getting? 
> 
> Oldman


If you dont have a sensitive stomach go with ascorbic acid. Otherwise go with sodium ascorbate(do not use any other kind of ascorbate).

----------


## USMCSS

Well my stomach is a damn sissy when it come to digestion so I'll have to use the sodium ascorbate. I assume that it is a product readily available in most pharmacies and health food stores, right?

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> Well my stomach is a damn sissy when it come to digestion so I'll have to use the sodium ascorbate. I assume that it is a product readily available in most pharmacies and health food stores, right?


yeah my stomach is a wimp aswell.

You can find sodium ascorbate pretty much everywhere. It can be found DIRT cheap online. Dont go with the pills, go with the powder. Spread it out over 3-5 servings each day.

----------


## USMCSS

Won't all that sodium cause a ton of water retention?

As far as the digestion, I only have a problem digesting alot of protein so I would think the extra acid would help me in digestion

----------


## Kärnfysikern

there is not much sodium in sodium ascorbate. Cant remember exact amount but not that many miligrams for each gram. Vitamin c is a little diuretic anyway so any possible water retention by the sodium would be negated by that effect. Drink plenty of water though since I notice its easy to get headaches from lots of sodium ascorbate of getting dehydrated.

You should give digestion enzymes a go bro and probiotics.

----------


## USMCSS

I take acidophilus like it was candy. The good stuff that you have to keep refrigerated, not the cheap pills. I think I'm gonna give that probiotics a shot because I am actually losing sleep at night from farting so much.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> I take acidophilus like it was candy. The good stuff that you have to keep refrigerated, not the cheap pills. I think I'm gonna give that probiotics a shot because I am actually losing sleep at night from farting so much.


bifidobacterium seems to help me alot. Also try and boatload on psyllium seeds, maby 2 mouthfulls everyday. It cleans out the intestines proper.

I used to fart like no other but nowdays it has calmed down alot  :Smilie:

----------


## oldman

> Nope, thats the great thing. No cons what so ever 
> 
> 
> 
> If you dont have a sensitive stomach go with ascorbic acid. Otherwise go with sodium ascorbate(do not use any other kind of ascorbate).



cool thanks I will order sodium ascorbate and start on it.. I have taken 6 grams of ascorbic acid and my stomach is hurting really bad today. I thought maybe that is what it is..

Cool thanks.. I remember you saying something about it helping joints a while back and I never got a chance to try it but I am going to do it now because my cycle (including Deca ) is coming to an end and this is a good time to try it out.

I will post my results.

Oldman

----------


## MASTER

i havent gone above 4 grams of ascorbic acid yet, but im gona increase a gram a day and see how high i can go, tho i dont really wana go much above 10

----------


## Bryan2

Honestly I think you guys should look into Ascorbyl Palmitate

As your may be able to recieve the same benefits you claim without having to use such mega doses and potential for problems in the future.

Vit C is water solubleso it is excreted by the body very very quickly thus your need to mega dose

Ascorbyl Palmitate is basically a fat soluble form of Vit C you guys should really look into this as another option

----------


## Bryan2

keep in mind though as with most fat soluble vitamins mega dosing can be potentially toxic so you dont really have the option of huge mega doses with this.


......But you might not even need to mega dose with this option

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> Honestly I think you guys should look into Ascorbyl Palmitate
> 
> As your may be able to recieve the same benefits you claim without having to use such mega doses and potential for problems in the future.
> 
> Vit C is water solubleso it is excreted by the body very very quickly thus your need to mega dose
> 
> Ascorbyl Palmitate is basically a fat soluble form of Vit C you guys should really look into this as another option


to be honest I dont se the use in having fat soluble vitamin c unless in a creme or to treat sunburn or other wounds. Especialy not with the price difference.

this is a qute from dr tom levy(IMO the number 1 vitamin c expert in the world now, advisor to poliquin(sp?) on vitamin c treatment) on fat souble vitamin c

http://www.tomlevymd.com/archiveissue9.htm



> Ascorbyl Palmitate
> 
> Ascorbyl palmitate is another form of vitamin C that is somewhat unique in that it has both water-soluble and fat-soluble qualities. It is touted by some as a superior delivery form of vitamin C as ascorbate into the body. This has not really been clearly proven, and even if it were, ascorbyl palmitate would be a very expensive way to provide daily multi-gram doses of ascorbate. The fat-soluble qualities of ascorbyl palmitate do make it a good form of vitamin C to include in various skin creams and other dermatological preparations.

----------


## Bryan2

yes its main downfall is its cost however you may not need nearly as much as regular Vit C to see the same effects.

Regular version is much more cost effective though

----------


## *Alex*

johan what do you think about centrum a to zinc vitamins? worth taking it or not?

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> yes its main downfall is its cost however you may not need nearly as much as regular Vit C to see the same effects.
> 
> Regular version is much more cost effective though


Im not 100% sure about that. vitamin c greatest asset is that its a non toxic powerfull antioxidant that doesnt have any upper limit to its effects. If neutralizing free radicals is the effect we want I think mega dosages is required.

The longer half life would be a advantage but how much longer is it? Regular ascorbic acid has a half life of 30 minutes if I dont remember wrong. 




> johan what do you think about centrum a to zinc vitamins? worth taking it or not?


Is this centrum some kind of brand?? Never heard of it?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## Kärnfysikern

Increased insulin sensitivity, improved joints and energy only seems to come with very large dosages(>10 grams) aswell. Im not sure about the dosage for its nitric oxide promoting effects and its positive effects on the blood vessels though.

I would be interested in trying the fat soluble. If I could find it decently cheap. Sounds like regular vitamin c, the fat soulable and vitamin e would be a great combo to fight LDL oxidation

----------


## MASTER

how long does it take for u to start noticing the effects? I did 10 grams of acorbic acid today, split into 5 2 gram doses, all take with meals, didnt notice any stomach problems taken in this way. Obvs I dont expect results this quickly, im just interested as to when u reckon Ill notice the difference.

----------


## Myka

Thank you Johan for sharing all this information with us...I think I will be trying this soon...

I am also interested in how long it usually takes to see results...and do you have to take it with a meal? I thought the body could only use 1g at a time every 30 minutes?

----------


## Kärnfysikern

If I have been on a low dosage and jump up to 20g/day I imidietly notice the energy. Thats and hypoglycemia when not used to it is the only effects I realy notice fast. 
Improved joints comes gradualy over a couple of weeks. My knees went from horrid to great in like 3 months.

Except the energy that for me was pretty damn overwhelming there is no other major big noticable effect(offcourse if you got poor joints you will notice how damn good they become).
Most of the effects are subtle and can take a while to notice. Like the feeling of improved well beeing.

The most dramatic effect is if you are sic and down like 40-50 grams. Almost ALL symptoms of the cold/flu ect goes away completely in a few hours. Like turning of a switch on the disease.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> Thank you Johan for sharing all this information with us...I think I will be trying this soon...
> 
> I am also interested in how long it usually takes to see results...and do you have to take it with a meal? I thought the body could only use 1g at a time every 30 minutes?



there is no difference that I know betwen taking it on empty stomach or with a meal. The body is very efficient in absorbing vitamin c.
If you go with ascorbic acid I would suggest you take it with a meal to combat the acidity a bit and also lower the gi of the carbs in the meal.

The halflife of vitamin c is around 30 minutes. But there is no real max blood level that you cant exceed. But taking 10 grams once a day would be less effective then taking 5 grams spread out on 5 servings. Try to split the c into 5 dosages.

----------


## IBdmfkr

Are the pills ok or do you suggest powder?

----------


## Myka

> yeah my stomach is a wimp aswell.
> 
> You can find sodium ascorbate pretty much everywhere. It can be found DIRT cheap online. Dont go with the pills, go with the powder. Spread it out over 3-5 servings each day.


This is what he says about pills...

----------


## cfiler

I <3 my Vit C. I take 1G a day, and feel that my recovery is much better!

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> Are the pills ok or do you suggest powder?



yes as newkid quoted I much prefer powder. There is nothing "wrong" with pills. But since we are talking about many pills a day it soon becomes very expensive and you get alot of fillers into you. The powder is easier to spread out aswell. I just mix down 20g in a bottle of water and put it in the frigde(it got to be keept cool and dark when solved in water)and chug some down everytime Im in the kitchen.

----------


## Myka

Johan did you say to supplement with biotin while megadosing...I couldnt find where you said that but I was sure I heard it...

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> Johan did you say to supplement with biotin while megadosing...I couldnt find where you said that but I was sure I heard it...


cant say I remember ever posting that  :Smilie:  Wouldnt hurt to do it but I dont know if it would have any specific advantage with megadosages of vitamin c. Il look into it.

----------


## DoubleMint

What about chewable C with orange juice ?? I got some, 500 x 500mg tablets last night at Costco, It says that the 500mg is derived from 250mg ascorbic acid and 281mg sodium ascerbate, it also says that it is sweetened with Sorbitol and Splenda. All I can say it's very very addictive, it tastes like candy, so far I had 10g today, 1 g/hr.

----------


## Papi93

Johan or the supplement gurus:

I read in Optimum Sports Nutrition (old version) that Dr. Micheal Colgan believes that high doses of Vitamin C will boost test levels. I experimented this and woke up with fierce morning wood. Have you heard anything about Vitamin C boosting test levels?

----------


## IronFreakX

it surpresses cortisol...dunno if that leads to test levels increasing

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> Johan or the supplement gurus:
> 
> I read in Optimum Sports Nutrition (old version) that Dr. Micheal Colgan believes that high doses of Vitamin C will boost test levels. I experimented this and woke up with fierce morning wood. Have you heard anything about Vitamin C boosting test levels?


I have never seen any study showing a connection betwen vit c and test levels. If you still got that papper can you se if he refered to any abstracts?? It sounds interesting.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> What about chewable C with orange juice ?? I got some, 500 x 500mg tablets last night at Costco, It says that the 500mg is derived from 250mg ascorbic acid and 281mg sodium ascerbate, it also says that it is sweetened with Sorbitol and Splenda. All I can say it's very very addictive, it tastes like candy, so far I had 10g today, 1 g/hr.


unless you react porly to sweeteners I se no real reason not to keep on chewing them except price :Smilie:

----------


## oldman

I am on day 3, maybe 4 on 10grams of C.. I thought my stomach was going to burn out on this ascorbic acid because I have not had a chance to buy the other kind.. Ihave a 250 pill (1 gram) bottle already of the ascorbic acid so I was using it..

now it does not seen to be upsetting my stomach as much.. when do you think I will start to notice any pain relief in my joints doing this? anything else I may notice earlier so I know it is workijng at all.


thanks 

Oldman

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> I am on day 3, maybe 4 on 10grams of C.. I thought my stomach was going to burn out on this ascorbic acid because I have not had a chance to buy the other kind.. Ihave a 250 pill (1 gram) bottle already of the ascorbic acid so I was using it..
> 
> now it does not seen to be upsetting my stomach as much.. when do you think I will start to notice any pain relief in my joints doing this? anything else I may notice earlier so I know it is workijng at all.
> 
> 
> thanks 
> 
> Oldman


most people doesnt have a problem with ascorbic acid so go continue with it by all means.

In a few months the joints should be good I recon. Do you have alot of problems? My knees went from downright horrid to totaly healed in 3 months or so.

other things you should notice is energy, less prone to catch colds ect.

----------


## oldman

> most people doesnt have a problem with ascorbic acid so go continue with it by all means.
> 
> In a few months the joints should be good I recon. Do you have alot of problems? My knees went from downright horrid to totaly healed in 3 months or so.
> 
> other things you should notice is energy, less prone to catch colds ect.



I have the worst joint issues it actually had me to the point of not being able to lift for a long time. I am using Deca which has helped some and I am back into the swing of things but this cycle is done in 3-4 weeks and I hoped this VitC would kick in a little during my downtime. I know it is not a cure all but I have tried everything and nothing seems to work and none of the doctors can tell me what is wrong with all the x-rays and blood tests and bloody pain pills they always want to hand out.

Oldman

----------


## Kärnfysikern

Since your problems are so bad I would suggest a aggrsive apporach.

Some day when you are at home all day do this. Down 10 grams of vitamin c imidietly, then take 2 grams every 30 minutes until you get a disturbed stomach, keep on taking until you get dihareea, gas and stomach pain. Write down what dosage made it appear(its like flipping a switch, at say 19 grams there is no problem but 20 BLAM the dihareea arrives). Now the dosage that gave you diareea, lower it with maby 2 grams and stick with that dosage daily. 
Also if you do this, let me know what your tollerance dosage is. Its its very much above 20grams its usualy a sign that something fishy is going on in the body.

down some glucosamine aswell. Be sure to get all the necesary minerals. Vitamin c will increase absorption of most of them. Im sure your already supplementing with omega 3's??

I hope vitamin c will be as good for you as it was for me. After a leg workout I could hardly straighten my legs for several days. Forget about walking in stairs. I had to wrap my knees for just about every leg exercise. Now I dont need to wrap and havent feel the slightest pain for several months and I have exceeded my old squat 1rm. It was truly a miracle for me.

----------


## oldman

I will do this tomorrow. I work from my home so I am here all the time anyway.

I have been taking 3 grams at a time 3-4 times a day but I will take 10 as soon as I get home from my 5am cardio and start it then and let you know.


I do take Flax and Borage oils as well as CLA 


I will put my laptop in the bathroom and let you know  :Icon Pissedoff:  hee


Thanks I appreciate your insight on this stuff.


Oldman (the nice one)

----------


## Kärnfysikern

no problem bro  :Smilie:  I have bowel tollerance dosage isnt as uncomfterable for you as it usualy is for me. But only a one time thing anyway.

----------


## Papi93

> I have never seen any study showing a connection betwen vit c and test levels. If you still got that papper can you se if he refered to any abstracts?? It sounds interesting.


I have the book at home (at work right now). I check it out. Thanks Johan.

----------


## hocoathlete

I didnt know vit C can burn fat? what kind of fat burning are we talking about? anything noticable? and how long?

----------


## Myka

Has anyone experienced the inability to sleep while megadosing C? Im already an energetic person and no joke...I havent slept in two days...

I just took a two hour nap before a final and I aced it. It is now evening and I havent really slept in 48 hrs and Im not tired...Am I weird? I feel perfectly normal...

----------


## oldman

> Has anyone experienced the inability to sleep while megadosing C? Im already an energetic person and no joke...I havent slept in two days...
> 
> I just took a two hour nap before a final and I aced it. It is now evening and I havent really slept in 48 hrs and Im not tired...Am I weird? I feel perfectly normal...



Sleep is overrated.. You can get more work done if you don't sleep  :AaGreen22:

----------


## Myka

> Sleep is overrated.. You can get more work done if you don't sleep


Yeah...I cant say I mind. I just go to class and do my thing during the day then whore the threads at night then do it all again when the sun comes up...

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> I didnt know vit C can burn fat? what kind of fat burning are we talking about? anything noticable? and how long?


It was noticable to me when I threw it in at the end of my cutter. My weightloss had stalled but I went back to losing 1 ib/week when I got on the vitamin c. Without doing any change to diet. Its not a dramatic difference.

Poliquin on the other hand claims several bf% reduction within days if you use vitamin c IV at dosage of 100+ grams.




> Has anyone experienced the inability to sleep while megadosing C? Im already an energetic person and no joke...I havent slept in two days...
> 
> I just took a two hour nap before a final and I aced it. It is now evening and I havent really slept in 48 hrs and Im not tired...Am I weird? I feel perfectly normal...


I noticed the same in the begining. So I stopped taking vitamin c in the evening. Atleast not high dosages. Maby just 1g before beed. But dont worry, this effect goes away pretty quickly.

----------


## Papi93

I checked for my book and I forgot my brother has it at his home (125 miles away). Anyway, the book was Optimum Sports Nutrition by Dr. Micheal Colgan (he runs the Colgan Institute). Good read. He recommends supplementing with 2-12g of Vitamin C daily. Sorry about that.

----------


## oldman

Johan I think I am going to be sick..  :Frown:  I may have bought the wrong stuff.. Okay I have not had a chance to get to the store until today.. I have been taking 10-12 grams per day of regular VitC and no more stomach upsets.. I did not get a chance to do the 10grams at once +++ like you said.. It has been so crazy around here I have been in and out of the office too much to be "toilet dependent"  :Smilie: 

anyway I thought while I was up near a local Natural food store I would pick up some power VitC.. I asked for the stuff you said but the lady said the Sodium version will screw up my already high blood pressure and gave me Ascorbic acid with calcium carbonate, magnesium carbonate and potassium citrate which I guess is to cut the acid??

anyway it is 2 grams per teaspoon so I thought heck lets throw a tablespoon of it in my protein shake (6 grams).. I have never tasted anything so gross in my life.. I had to thrown the shake away.. ugh ugh!!

Is this stuff really this bad tasting or did I get the wrong stuff.. oh my!!

 :Shrug:  

Oldman

----------


## USMCSS

> there is not much sodium in sodium ascorbate. Cant remember exact amount but not that many miligrams for each gram. Vitamin c is a little diuretic anyway so any possible water retention by the sodium would be negated by that effect. Drink plenty of water though since I notice its easy to get headaches from lots of sodium ascorbate of getting dehydrated.
> 
> You should give digestion enzymes a go bro and probiotics.


Just got my order of 3lbs of the sodium ascorbate today. One level tablespoon is 1.9 grams and contains 210mgs of sodium per tablespoon. Seems like that would be ALOT of sodium for 10 grams of the stuff a day. That's adding roughly 1000mgs of sodium to my diet a day. I hope you're right about the no water retention thing as I'm on a cycle of cyp as it is.

----------


## kaptainkeezy04

> THis stuff is awsome!
> Johan Is the F****** mann!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Energy level is out the roof. Strength outta this world. FAt is melting better than clen anyday the of the week!!!!!!!!!!!
> All U bross gotta try it!!!!!!!!!!!
> 15mgs a day and some days 10mgs


i take atleast 9 grams of vitamin c a day and it does not strip fat off better than clen and i have not noticed any strength gains.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> anyway I thought while I was up near a local Natural food store I would pick up some power VitC.. I asked for the stuff you said but the lady said the Sodium version will screw up my already high blood pressure and gave me Ascorbic acid with calcium carbonate, magnesium carbonate and potassium citrate which I guess is to cut the acid??
> 
> anyway it is 2 grams per teaspoon so I thought heck lets throw a tablespoon of it in my protein shake (6 grams).. I have never tasted anything so gross in my life.. I had to thrown the shake away.. ugh ugh!!
> 
> Is this stuff really this bad tasting or did I get the wrong stuff.. oh my!!
> 
>  
> 
> Oldman


Yes those 3 things are acid buffers. But getting to much potassium isnt good. How much per 100 grams of powder is potassium and calcium?? 
Hope you can stomach that stuff  :Big Grin: 

Sodium ascorbate just tastes a bit salty. I doubt it would have made the blood pressure worse since vitamin c dilates blood vessels so it would acctualy lower it. Any negative impact from the sodium would most likely be balanced by the positive from the ascorbate.




> Just got my order of 3lbs of the sodium ascorbate today. One level tablespoon is 1.9 grams and contains 210mgs of sodium per tablespoon. Seems like that would be ALOT of sodium for 10 grams of the stuff a day. That's adding roughly 1000mgs of sodium to my diet a day. I hope you're right about the no water retention thing as I'm on a cycle of cyp as it is.


Vitamin c is sligthely diuretic so the sodium wont do anything. Il quote swolecat in that sodium isnt even a issue if water intake is keept high. There is more sodium in a bad of potato chips anyway if I remember right. Add a extra liter of water a day if you are worried  :Party Smiley TAP:

----------


## oldman

Well I have it inthe bag to take back away but here is what it is.

Per Serving 1/2 teaspoon
ascorbic acid 1 gram
calcium carb - 200mg
magnesium carb - 100mg
potassium citrate - 50 mg

so that would be times 15 for a daily dose of 15 grams of VitC.

I guess that would be a bit high.

Okay I will return these and just order the other stuff and not worry about it.


Thanks!!

Oldman

----------


## Kärnfysikern

When you go with the sodium ascorbate. Run a check on the bloodpressure just to be 100% sure aswell. I have naturaly low bloodpressure thank god. I regulary monitor my bloodpressure anyway(I have one of those automatic wrist bloodpressure meters at home)and I never noticed any difference form the vitamin c.

Check this site for blood pressure lowering vitamins and minerals
http://lpi.oregonstate.edu/infocenter/contdis/bp.html 
They are a bit more conservatite about dosages then I am but a good site anyway. Not realy preserving the legacy of Pauling though.

----------


## oldman

Thanks!! That is a very interesting site. I will need to look over all of those.

I will let you know how it goes from here on the VitC

----------


## peace_frog

> Has anyone experienced the inability to sleep while megadosing C? Im already an energetic person and no joke...I havent slept in two days...
> 
> I just took a two hour nap before a final and I aced it. It is now evening and I havent really slept in 48 hrs and Im not tired...Am I weird? I feel perfectly normal...


Is this a new developement? Or do you sometimes go without sleep for days anyways? People who are bi polar can go days without sleep especially if your are prone to being manic(ulta high energy and motivation!!). I sleep like poopoo as well. Interested to know if youve always had bad sleep, or its new with the vit. c. I use melatonin, but its not stong enough for me or something, even at 9mg. Im planning on high dosing C , but i may have to back off in the evening or get a better sleep formula.

----------


## Latinbrothie

I am on clen right now. Should i take a break from clen and megadose vitamin c or continue clen with vit c? I will be megadosing vit c, clen, diet-tech (ephedra free). Is this all good and safe?

----------


## Kale

Johan I am about three days into a realy bad cold. I bought a shitload of Sodium Ascorbate a few weeks ago but I havnt used it yet, What dose should I take to kill this muthafuka inside me

----------


## Latinbrothie

Oh yeah - I got my vit C today from Vitamin world. It is powder form vit C crystals. Ran me 22 bucks and the second was half off. 5000mg per teaspon - 173 servings. Cheap as hell. The tabs are going to be way too expensive, they are generally 500 mg for around the same price for only 500 tabs. plus thats chewing a whole shi7load of tabs a day

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> I am on clen right now. Should i take a break from clen and megadose vitamin c or continue clen with vit c? I will be megadosing vit c, clen, diet-tech (ephedra free). Is this all good and safe?


Yeah its all safe. I dont se any reason to stop with clen . vit c is not in anyway a clen replacer!!!! It doesnt work in any similar way. It doesnt burn fat in the way clen does either. 
it does however aid in fatloss, it realy did for me and it is a very strong insulin sensitivity booster. So it will work nice togheter with other stuff.




> Johan I am about three days into a realy bad cold. I bought a shitload of Sodium Ascorbate a few weeks ago but I havnt used it yet, What dose should I take to kill this muthafuka inside me


Chug down 10 grams. then take 5 grams every half hour until you get dihareea and disturbed stomach(might get stomach pains). Back of then and then take more vitamin c. Maby 2-3 grams 1,5 hour after that. Keep on taking it unless you get more dihareea. Repete this tomorrow.

----------


## Kale

> Chug down 10 grams. then take 5 grams every half hour until you get dihareea and disturbed stomach(might get stomach pains). Back of then and then take more vitamin c. Maby 2-3 grams 1,5 hour after that. Keep on taking it unless you get more dihareea. Repete this tomorrow.


OK thanks I will start first thing in the morning, this sounds like fun, I just got over a dose of the shits yesterday

----------


## Kale

Well the dihareea kicked in after just 20 grams :-)

----------


## chest6

interesting thread..sorry bout the bump but i have only taken 1g today and Im gonna take another gram and see how I feel..oh im extremely sick by the way been throwing up all day and ive slept for 17 hours  :Smilie:

----------


## Kale

OK well I dont know how but apart from a snotty nose I feel like a million bucks. I am doing about 15 grams a day now, seems like a lot but with Sodium Ascorbate its actually not a lot volume wise. I am just about to go and have my first workout for a week

----------


## Kärnfysikern

glad to hear it worked kale  :Smilie:

----------


## Kale

Johan whats the recommendation from now on as far as normal everyday intake is concerned

----------


## Kärnfysikern

well I use 15 grams everyday. Keeps me away from beeing sic and makes my joints feel like a million bucks. I recomend 10-15 grams  :Thumps Up:

----------


## oldman

Well I had to go back to a Capsule type VitC... that power was too gross.. I guess I was putting too much in per drink.. anyway I bought a Capsule type instead of a tablet so I think it released the stuff better because after about 7-8 grams yesterday I spent most of the day in the crapper. It may have been that my diet was off a little because of the silly family get together so I will be trying again today to try to get that magic dose and move forward everyday on it to see how things go.. This has taken me way to long to get going on.

Oldman

----------


## Kale

> Well I had to go back to a Capsule type VitC... that power was too gross.. I guess I was putting too much in per drink.. anyway I bought a Capsule type instead of a tablet so I think it released the stuff better because after about 7-8 grams yesterday I spent most of the day in the crapper. It may have been that my diet was off a little because of the silly family get together so I will be trying again today to try to get that magic dose and move forward everyday on it to see how things go.. This has taken me way to long to get going on.
> 
> Oldman


Thats amazing, the powder I take is almost tasteless, a bit salty maybe, but 1 metric teaspoon equals 5 grams of Vitamin C. I just throw it in my protein shake and you cant taste a thing

----------


## oldman

> Thats amazing, the powder I take is almost tasteless, a bit salty maybe, but 1 metric teaspoon equals 5 grams of Vitamin C. I just throw it in my protein shake and you cant taste a thing


the different powders I tried made the shakes taste more like acid than anything. No biggue I will just stick with the pills I already take a bunch of others during the day so I will throw these in the mix.

----------


## USMCSS

I've been trying to megadose but having a hard time. I take about 6 grams in the AM and within one hour a back and forth to the shitter. Sorry to be graphic, but it's one of those pissing out of the ass type things. I have to hit the toilet at least every 30 minutes. What the hell is going wrong? No it is not because I'm not pounding enough water because I AM!! I don't want to up the dose to the full 10 grams get because I don't want to shit my intestines out. :Hmmmm:

----------


## Kärnfysikern

that is very wierd. I have never heard of any healthy person having a bowel tollerance below 15 grams. Hell I can down 15 grams in one sitting without a problem. I wonder what can cause that low tollerance. Have to try and look it up.

Try to split it up. Take 2 grams each hour instead.

----------


## juicy_brucy

Just found the MOTHER LOAD of almost expired 1000mg Vitamin C pills...
120 pills for $1.90. Asorbic Acid though... But I bought them all.
I just downed 8 grams, and will be downing 2 grams every half hour to kill this bug inside of me...
I expect this to work, cause I have done it before on less than half of the doseage... 
Lets see what happens when I do it Johan style...
I'll keep you all posted. 
I've been sick for 2 days now, (today is day 3).
I will be healthy tomorrow.
either way, i'll post my results.

----------


## swingbatta

I will begin taking vit C this week. I was just wondering if it will have any effect on the creatine I am currently taking.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

let us know juicy  :Smilie: 

swingbatta it will have no effect whatsoever. Maby increase creatine efficiency somewhat since it increases insulin sensitivity. So theoreticaly it could make absorbation of creatin slightely better in the same was a r-ala, vanadyl sulphate or glucophage does.

----------


## Papi93

> well I use 15 grams everyday. Keeps me away from beeing sic and makes my joints feel like a million bucks. I recomend 10-15 grams


Do you break your doses up or take all at once? I have been taking 8g ED. I take 2g at a time, throughout the day. It looks like I will need to put it up another 2-4g. Thanks Johan.

----------


## Kale

> Do you break your doses up or take all at once? I have been taking 8g ED. I take 2g at a time, throughout the day. It looks like I will need to put it up another 2-4g. Thanks Johan.


I am doing 15g a day as well, I break mine up over three doses, I just thow it in a protien shake.

----------


## Pro_built7

so whats a good loading dosage? I've been taking 2000mg a day is that enough....?

----------


## Kale

> so whats a good loading dosage? I've been taking 2000mg a day is that enough....?


Johan recommends 15g a day, thats what I am doing at the moment

----------


## Kärnfysikern

yeah 15 grams is good  :Thumps Up:  Divide up as much as possible.

----------


## Pro_built7

> Johan recommends 15g a day, thats what I am doing at the moment


so I should be taking 13g more?

----------


## juicy_brucy

I feel 100% better...
I feel as if nothing had a chance with the Vitamin C at those doses.
Great advice Johan. Vitamin C is underrated as you said.
Thanks once again Johan.
BTW, it took no more than 48 hours to totally kill whatever bug was inside of me....

----------


## Papi93

> yeah 15 grams is good  Divide up as much as possible.


Thanks Johan. It looks like I'm going to have to bump it up 7g.

----------


## wolfyEVH

found some interesting things on vitamin c...

"I noticed that it was not entirely clear that the dramatic effects are always with ascorbic acid orally and sodium ascorbate intravenously. I have not been able to achieve the ascorbate effect with mineral ascorbates orally. Mineral ascorbates are fine forms of vitamin C but when you are really sick, the mitochondria are failing in their refueling of the free radical scavengers with electrons. The ascorbic acid carries 2 extra electrons per molecule where the mineral ascorbates seem to carry only one (plus per molecule the mineral ascorbates are heavier due to the mineral weighing more than the hydrogen the mineral replaces). So the mineral ascorbates are not potent enough to accomplish the ascorbate effect. There may be other reasons that we do not appreciate additionally. " - Robert Cathcart, MD. 

also there is a difference in ascorbic acids.....

http://www.antiaging-systems.com/extract/vitaminc.htm

this article states that the l-ascorbic acid is the only beneficial form, and the d-ascorbic is just a waste.....so i go looking for bulk powder online and i see this site....

http://www.msm-msm.com/bulkaa.html

as you can see they sell it for 10bucks a pound, but look at the last sentence, "Please note that this item is not L-ascorbic acid"

----------


## wolfyEVH

High-dose ascorbic acid increases intercourse frequency and improves mood: a randomized controlled clinical trial.

Brody S.

Center for and the Psychosomatic and Psychobiological Research, University of Trier, Germany.

BACKGROUND: Ascorbic acid (AA) modulates catecholaminergic activity, decreases stress reactivity, approach anxiety and prolactin release, improves vascular function, and increases oxytocin release. These processes are relevant to sexual behavior and mood. METHODS: In this randomized double-blind, placebo-controlled 14 day trial of sustained-release AA (42 healthy young adults; 3000 mg/day Cetebe) and placebo (39 healthy young adults), subjects with partners recorded penile-vaginal intercourse (FSI), noncoital partner sex, and masturbation in daily diaries, and also completed the Beck Depression Inventory before and after the trial. RESULTS: The AA group reported greater FSI (but, as hypothesized, not other sexual behavior) frequency, an effect most prominent in subjects not cohabiting with their sexual partner, and in women. The AA but not placebo group also experienced a decrease in Beck Depression scores. CONCLUSIONS: AA appears to increase FSI, and the differential benefit to noncohabitants suggests that a central activation or disinhibition, rather than peripheral mechanism may be responsible.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

interesting about ascorbic acid beeing more effective when sic. Got to try that when I am sic next time. I dont think there is any worry about the d-aa I have never seen it sold anywhere here in sweden atleast. Odd that that page sells d-aa.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

this book might interest some. Its a book from 1976 about vitamin c written by by Irwin stone. It can be found entirely on this site.

http://vitamincfoundation.org/stone/

----------


## Kärnfysikern

this site sells good ascorbic acid

http://vitamincfoundation.org/mcart/

----------


## Kärnfysikern

this is a fairly large supplement store so they should have the right kind. I dont think d-aa can be sold as "vitamin c"

http://www.bronsonvitamins.com/app/s...tm?&item_id=50

----------


## NeedPaintoGain

Hey Johan, What do you think about chewable vitamin C's? Are they best to take with a meal or can they be taken at any time? I always took 3G's a day and I rarely if ever get sick, but I want to bump it up now.

----------


## KingJames23

I have been taking the vitamin c for like 2 days now and already feeling good, Great ADVICE!!

----------


## BIGPHIL

I only take one gram of vitamin c a day wat would i expect if i took another 3grams or so..

----------


## Tkarrde

This article may prove interesting:

http://www.avantlabs.com/magmain.php...430&issueID=35

----------


## Tkarrde

This article may prove interesting:

http://www.avantlabs.com/magmain.php...430&issueID=35

----------


## Myka

> This article may prove interesting:
> 
> http://www.avantlabs.com/magmain.php...430&issueID=35


Good read...

Seems to go along with what johan has said...I would like to read more about the 100s of grams of Vit C taken through IV...Does anyone have that study available?...

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> Hey Johan, What do you think about chewable vitamin C's? Are they best to take with a meal or can they be taken at any time? I always took 3G's a day and I rarely if ever get sick, but I want to bump it up now.


At any time is fine  :Smilie:  But I much prefer powders since tabs has all kinds of fillers and stuff. 




> I only take one gram of vitamin c a day wat would i expect if i took another 3grams or so..


There wouldnt be much noticable difference. I "notice" things only when I go above 10 grams.




> I have been taking the vitamin c for like 2 days now and already feeling good, Great ADVICE!!


 :Thumps Up:

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> This article may prove interesting:
> 
> http://www.avantlabs.com/magmain.php...430&issueID=35


Exactly what I have been preaching  :Cheers: 





> Good read...
> 
> Seems to go along with what johan has said...I would like to read more about the 100s of grams of Vit C taken through IV...Does anyone have that study available?...


Are you refering to something in the article(I just skimmed through it). Or something I have mentioned in this thread?

----------


## Myka

> Are you refering to something in the article(I just skimmed through it). Or something I have mentioned in this thread?


You mentioned that people taking 100s of grams were losing weight dramatically...I think I would like to try this just so I could know(without the IV haha). Also have you tried the grape seed extract? I read that it was 20 times more powerful than Vit C. I wonder if you would need to take it in a much larger than recommended dose like the Vit C...

----------


## G-Force

johan how much do u get your ascorbic acid powder for

ive seen it for 250g @ &#163;13 on the net - is this good

also what are your opinions on

Vitamin C - Calcium Ascorbate Powder
Vitamin C - Sodium Ascorbate Powder
Vitamin C - Magnesium Ascorbate Powder

which ones best?

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> You mentioned that people taking 100s of grams were losing weight dramatically...I think I would like to try this just so I could know(without the IV haha). Also have you tried the grape seed extract? I read that it was 20 times more powerful than Vit C. I wonder if you would need to take it in a much larger than recommended dose like the Vit C...



Ahh yeah. That is a article by charles poliquin(I can never spell this dudes name right but I recon you recognise the name). He made no references to medical studies and I havent been able to find anything about it on pubmed. Poliquin says that he got the idea when he get iv ascorbate treatment for a recluse(sp??) spider bite and noticed he went hypo and lost bf from that. So he contacted Dr Tom Levy(author of Vitamin c, curing the incurable)and got his advice on how to proceed. Poliquin claims it both burns fat and increases performance.
Here is the article and some discussion about it on ********
http://www.bodyofscience.com/issues/...5_poliquin.pdf

http://www.*************/readTopic.d...59121&pageNo=0

But there is no possible way to get to those dosages oraly. It wont do any good you will just shit it straight out  :LOL:  I do personaly noticed weightloss when I use 15-20 grams each day. Not a dramatic effect, my fatloss had stalled and when I started doing it I started losing around 1ib/week again.

I have used grape seed extract. When they say its 20 times as powerfull as vitamin c they just mean its 20 times as potent as antioxidant but it doesnt have the same effects as vitamin c. Most antioxidants have a few specific free radicals they target. Also I wouldnt know if using lots of grape seed extract would be safe :Hmmmm:

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> johan how much do u get your ascorbic acid powder for
> 
> ive seen it for 250g @ £13 on the net - is this good
> 
> also what are your opinions on
> 
> Vitamin C - Calcium Ascorbate Powder
> Vitamin C - Sodium Ascorbate Powder
> Vitamin C - Magnesium Ascorbate Powder
> ...



I pay about 5 euro for 90 grams so your price looks good  :Cheers:  those damn americans can get it much cheaper then us europeans.

Sodium ascorbate is what I use most of the time. Sodium has no ill effects in high dosages(only sodium chloride is linked to raised blood pressure) so its the most convinient mineral ascorbate. I would go with magnesium ascorbate if I could find it cheap. I wouldnt use calcium ascorbate since I am cautious about using to much calcium.

So go with either ascorbic acid or sodium ascorbate. Be cautious with ascorbic acid if you have a sensitive stomach. Otherwise its good. I have noticed that when I go to bowel tollerance with sodium ascorbate I get bad stomach pains. When I go to bowel tollerance with ascorbic acid I just get pain free dihareea. Dont know if this is just me or something general.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

http://www.t - nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=043501647EE7A09A52432AD365 D4BFCD.hydra?id=559121&pageNo=0

----------


## Kärnfysikern

copy the link, remove the spaces and paste i into your browser adress field. If I dont space it it gets screwed up.

----------


## G-Force

> I pay about 5 euro for 90 grams so your price looks good  those damn americans can get it much cheaper then us europeans.
> 
> Sodium ascorbate is what I use most of the time. Sodium has no ill effects in high dosages(only sodium chloride is linked to raised blood pressure) so its the most convinient mineral ascorbate. I would go with magnesium ascorbate if I could find it cheap. I wouldnt use calcium ascorbate since I am cautious about using to much calcium.
> 
> So go with either ascorbic acid or sodium ascorbate. Be cautious with ascorbic acid if you have a sensitive stomach. Otherwise its good. I have noticed that when I go to bowel tollerance with sodium ascorbate I get bad stomach pains. When I go to bowel tollerance with ascorbic acid I just get pain free dihareea. Dont know if this is just me or something general.



all of them seem to be practically the same price
i think i will try the ascorbate acid first (which is actually £1 cheaper :Icon Rolleyes:  )


i did see your thread on experimenting with this and i did try it at 8g a day but this was orally and got too expensive so gave up

i will try the powder at a higher dose - ive got really bad knees too, so i hope it helps like it did with you

----------


## BIGPHIL

Im using VITAMIN C as Ascorbic acid 1000mg 
with:-
citrus bioflavonoids 25mg 
Rose hips 20 mg

I am going to take 8 grams daily and see how this affects me that means 8 tablets..any good reccomendations about taking them i.e spaceage of dosages e.t.c.... I am still 18 does this matter???

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> i will try the powder at a higher dose - ive got really bad knees too, so i hope it helps like it did with you


Im sure it will  :Party Smiley TAP: 




> Im using VITAMIN C as Ascorbic acid 1000mg 
> with:-
> citrus bioflavonoids 25mg 
> Rose hips 20 mg
> 
> I am going to take 8 grams daily and see how this affects me that means 8 tablets..any good reccomendations about taking them i.e spaceage of dosages e.t.c.... I am still 18 does this matter???


1 gram each hour or 2grams every other hour or so. Something like that is a good spacing. Age wont matter  :Smilie:

----------


## joeybenz

I tried the NOW brand sodium ascorbat and it screwed my stomach up any of you guys have that same problem

----------


## Kärnfysikern

joeybenz screwed up in what way??? if I take a huge dosage of sodium ascorbate I get stomach pains and gas like a mofo.

----------


## joeybenz

yeah I get really bad gas pains i tried to split the dose up for 5x within a day but It didn't work after the 2nd dose my stomach started killing me so I stop using it

----------


## swingbatta

> I tried the NOW brand sodium ascorbat and it screwed my stomach up any of you guys have that same problem


I have been taking the NOW sodium ascorbate for about a week adn a half. I started with 8g and have worked up to 12g without any side effects. i guess some people just have a lower tolerance for the stuff.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

joey try to switch to ascorbic acid instead

----------


## joeybenz

Is there any type of dose I should keep it at and do you recommend a brand--I'm looking at the NOW brand

----------


## operationgetbig

> Is there any type of dose I should keep it at and do you recommend a brand--I'm looking at the NOW brand


what dose? from what im reading it seems like u guys are saying anywhere from 8-12 grams. am i right?

----------


## KingJames23

ya around there.. Johan says he takes up to 20 grams some days, Ive been taking this for the last couple days and i feal great. Great information JOHAN!!!!

----------


## Pro_built7

so thats 15000 mg right?

----------


## fight_prof

Great read, very interesting!

Johan, I want to try this out as I fight pro MMA and work a fulltime job, and quite frankly, I'm a high strung individual. Normally I take 1 Gram of Vit C a day in addition to my food and think I'm supplementing enough, ha!

Couple questions:

1) Have there been any studies on mega-dosing and helping injuries quicker? I have a couple nagging injuries that I have tried to speed up to no avail!

2) I will attempt 5 grams for the next few days, 500 mg every hour for 10 hours or so. I will be using chewables of standard A-Acid. Any probs with this you see? 

3) How long before I feel some difference going from the 1 gm to the 5 gm? 

4) In terms of long term use, how long have you been taking your heavy doses? 

5) Do you cycle, lower dose, or cut out completely for a certain amount of time ever? As far as you know are there any long term dangers? I've read studies that say its great and articles that say it'll damage your DNA! Your thoughts??

Sorry bout all the questions, but this sounds like something that could help my ridiculous cortisol/stress levels.... I just hear a lot of fear-media out there about Vit C!

Thanks very much,

FP

----------


## Kärnfysikern

hey bro  :Smilie: 

1. Not many big studies have been done, but there is alot of personal experience from docs that use it on patiens. The best referenced source of info on vitamin c is without a doubt the books "Vitamin c, Curing the incurable" by dr Tom Levy (http://www.tomlevymd.com/) or
"Ascorbate the science of vitamin c" this second one can be downloaded for 6 bucks and its well worth it
http://www.lulu.com/content/55277

When I get home in a few days I will dig up some studies and post for you bro. I got all my links at my home computer.

2. None at all unless the chweables contain any wierd filler. But its unlikely

3. I dont think you will feel much of a difference. I "notice" things when I go to 15 grams and above. Especialy the extra energy and some extra vascularity and less soreness after workouts. 5 grams should help with joints that should be noticablke after a few weeks.

4. I have been taking 15 grams or more now for around 7-8 months I recon.

5. Some days and weeks I just forget about it so thats my natural low dosage periods  :LOL:  The dna damage claim was not true. If you go to linus pauling institute http://lpi.oregonstate.edu/nswltrmain.html and dig around a bit you will find 2 articles showing why the claim was wrong. If you dont find them Il dig them up.

If you got more questions hit me up with them  :Smilie:  There is ALOT of bad info on vitamin c out there. Mostly from docs unfortunaly. Docs that isnt at all specialised on orthomolecular medicine and shouldnt even spread false info. Many porely designed studies have been done to try and disprove vitamin c claims aswell.

----------


## PowerHouse555

Hey Johan where do u get your bulk Vit-C from.......Thanks

----------


## powerliftmike

Outrageous dosages of vit c may lead to diarrhea and an increase risk for kidney stones.

----------


## fight_prof

Thanks Johan!

I feel a bit of a cold coming on so now's as good a time as any to experiment.

What about the Ester-C vitamins? I'm hearing mixed discussions regarding it. Many say to stick with standard Vitamin C.

Also, so the "natural low dosage" periods of yours, does your immune system just crash or are you just like anyone else at that time.. meaning, has it become a crutch for your immune system.

I think, from a political/financial standpoint, the people endorsing vitamin c have much less reason to really back it than those against it. Main reason is that Vitamin C is dirt cheap, and I don't think we're going to all of a sudden see a rapid increase in pricing for Vitamin C as we have Caesin protein, and other supplements. If it were true that long term benefits can be obtained and maintained, then other 'groups' might have problems with it. Ya, conspiracy theory I know! =P

Thanks very much for your help thus far! Like I said, the amount of cortisol running through my body is absurd, yes I should learn to relax, and I'm trying!

FP

----------


## Kärnfysikern

Mike vitamin c doesnt increase risk for kidney stones. That idea got started since vitamin c increases levels of oxalic acid and oxalic acid can cause kidney stones by forming. But for oxalic acid to become oxalate the urine ph need to be at a certain level(cant remember what it was) and consuming vitamin c always makes the urine more acidic than that so the oxalic acid can never form oxalate. Studies have acctualy show that those in the population that eat the most vitamin c has the least kidney stones.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> Thanks Johan!
> 
> I feel a bit of a cold coming on so now's as good a time as any to experiment.
> 
> What about the Ester-C vitamins? I'm hearing mixed discussions regarding it. Many say to stick with standard Vitamin C.
> 
> Also, so the "natural low dosage" periods of yours, does your immune system just crash or are you just like anyone else at that time.. meaning, has it become a crutch for your immune system.
> 
> I think, from a political/financial standpoint, the people endorsing vitamin c have much less reason to really back it than those against it. Main reason is that Vitamin C is dirt cheap, and I don't think we're going to all of a sudden see a rapid increase in pricing for Vitamin C as we have Caesin protein, and other supplements. If it were true that long term benefits can be obtained and maintained, then other 'groups' might have problems with it. Ya, conspiracy theory I know! =P
> ...


ester c is good but WAY to expensive for me to be able to afford it. When mega dosing its best to just go with the cheapest imo.

My imune system doesnt crash. But lowering dosage from 15 grams down to nothing imidielty isnt good since the body continues to get rid of vitamin c in the same rate for a few days. So dosage should be tappered down. I never realy go below 5 grams/day though.

lol yeah I defenetly think medical companies are doing there damndest to make sure the benefits of vitamins arent spread to much. I mean its no suprise they tried to push for vitamins to become prescription based here in the EU. Vitamins can replace or aid medicine in many cases.

If you want to throw a big punch at the cortisol pm giantz on this site and ask him about a new cortisol supressing supplement. I cant remember its name but he knows for sure.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

powerhouse I buy it from swedish pharmacies

----------


## spywizard

> found some interesting things on vitamin c...
> 
> "I noticed that it was not entirely clear that the dramatic effects are always with ascorbic acid orally and sodium ascorbate intravenously. I have not been able to achieve the ascorbate effect with mineral ascorbates orally. Mineral ascorbates are fine forms of vitamin C but when you are really sick, the mitochondria are failing in their refueling of the free radical scavengers with electrons. The ascorbic acid carries 2 extra electrons per molecule where the mineral ascorbates seem to carry only one (plus per molecule the mineral ascorbates are heavier due to the mineral weighing more than the hydrogen the mineral replaces). So the mineral ascorbates are not potent enough to accomplish the ascorbate effect. There may be other reasons that we do not appreciate additionally. " - Robert Cathcart, MD. 
> 
> also there is a difference in ascorbic acids.....
> 
> http://www.antiaging-systems.com/extract/vitaminc.htm
> 
> this article states that the l-ascorbic acid is the only beneficial form, and the d-ascorbic is just a waste.....so i go looking for bulk powder online and i see this site....
> ...


http://www.bizrate.com/buy/superfind...8,sfsk--1.html

list of powder sources for l-ascorbic acid

----------


## spywizard

5 lbs $45

http://www.msm-msm.com/store/agora.c...scorbic%20Acid

not indorsing anyone.. just what i found

----------


## spywizard

wow.. found this one too..

http://www.iherb.com/sodium.html

just read through most of the thread now.. good job..

----------


## oldman

> 5 lbs $45
> 
> http://www.msm-msm.com/store/agora.c...scorbic%20Acid
> 
> not indorsing anyone.. just what i found



WOW I did not even think to post this one but I will have to put in my 2 cents for this one.. Kerry is the owner of this company and he is a good guy. Very honest and I have bought from him before and he has the integrity you look for when doing business with someone.

Oldman

----------


## Myka

www. b u l k n u t r i t i o n.com

Just go to search and type ascorbate acid.

3lbs $22 Its what I have now...Brand is NOW foods...This stuff is sour!

----------


## G-Force

> www. b u l k n u t r i t i o n.com
> 
> Just go to search and type ascorbate acid.
> 
> 3lbs $22 Its what I have now...Brand is NOW foods...This stuff is sour!



i used to buy from bulk nutrition but was spendinig more on shipping than the actual products - which still worked out cheaper than buying it iin the UK - then customs destroyed my 10lb bag of whey

i almost cried

*wow Johan has changed his Avator* 
for the first time in... well ever

----------


## Kärnfysikern

well first time since march last year to be exact  :Smilie:

----------


## G-Force

> well first time since march last year to be exact


ok 
i was exagerating

----------


## BIGPHIL

> johan how much do u get your ascorbic acid powder for
> 
> ive seen it for 250g @ £13 on the net - is this good
> 
> also what are your opinions on
> 
> Vitamin C - Calcium Ascorbate Powder
> Vitamin C - Sodium Ascorbate Powder
> Vitamin C - Magnesium Ascorbate Powder
> ...


 
WHAT IS THE LINK FOR THIS 250G FOR 13 QUID

----------


## spywizard

what is a quid???

jk..

----------


## buja

Johan - I read earlier in the post that the Sodium Ascerbate is easier on the stomach. Is this true, I just bought a little over a months worth for the mega dosing at 15g but I am nervous about stomach pains. I was also wondering, in one of the articles you referenced it stated that the Vitamin C could lower B12. Could you supplement with injectable B12 to protect against this? THanks for al the info, great read and backup refrences.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

buja yes sodium ascorbate is easier since its not acidic. I have yet to figure out why 20grams of sodium ascorbate gives me stomach pain while ascorbic acid doesnt. It might be a individual thing I am not sure. If you know you dont get heart burn and acid reflux easily you can go with the ascorbic acid no problem.

supplementing with some b12 would probably be a good idea. I dont know to what extent vitamin c lowers b-12 to be honest

----------


## oldman

johan I need to ask a question on this.. I am taking 15grams of buffered C a day and I am actually (I think) feeling a little better already in my elbows.. I am on what 2-3 weeks now?? Anyway the only thing is I seem to spend a lot of time in the bathroom.. It is like I am on some high fiber diet... I guess my embarrassing question is this> does this high dose of VitC seem to act as a pipe cleaner to anyone else? I am in the crapper like 6-8 times a day. My stomach feels fine now that I added Prilosec back into my pill regimen.



Oldman

----------


## Kärnfysikern

do you have dihareea or is it "normal" shit?? I dont shit more often from vitamin c unless I go above 20 grams. Maby you have a lower bowel tollerance. Do you get the same from 12 grams??

----------


## oldman

It is just the same old normal Sh!t  :LOL:  just a lot of times.. Well I am not worried just wondered if it had some sort of laxitive effect.. Maybe I will drop to 12 grams and see if that makes a difference.

 :LOL:  

thanks

----------


## S.P.G

johan excellent thread, dose vitamin c have any direct effect on muscle hypertrophy.....

----------


## S.P.G

sorry somethings has wrong there^^^^^^^

----------


## oldman

SPG.. yes yes we understand gosh don't get so exctied and post 10 times  :LOL:  hahaha. you got to love those server lags.


Oldman

----------


## Kärnfysikern

:LOL: 

I took the liberty to delete the multiple posts  :Smilie: 

I dont know if it has any direct effect. But since it lowers cortisol it sure must make hypertrophy more likely. I find that I get less sore and recover faster nowdays when I megadose it. But might be just placebo effect.

----------


## S.P.G

can someone delete them please. ah thanks johan  :LOL:

----------


## S.P.G

> SPG.. yes yes we understand gosh don't get so exctied and post 10 times  hahaha. you got to love those server lags.
> 
> 
> Oldman


 :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Powerathlete

> "Like vitamin K, vitamin C can be pro-oxidative and kill healthy cells. (17) Too much vitamin C decreases vitamin B12 level (18) and increases activation of mutagenic HCA from food. (19) Vitamin C can enhance tumors (20), and increases oxidative free iron level. (21)"
> http://www.3.waisays.com/index.html
> 
> 
> "TOO MUCH VITAMIN C CAN CAUSE RUST IN THE BODY, UNIV. OF FLA.STUDY SHOWS"
> http://www.napa.ufl.edu/2001news/vitaminC.htm
> 
> 
> "High dose vitamin C harmful, say scientists"
> ...


You have to look at the type of subjects to really achieve any sort of conclusion relevant to people like us. Did these subjects perform regular cardiovascular/weight training?

----------


## Bojangles69

well shucks, lemme go buy a bottle already...

----------


## oldman

okay 'nother question.. Weight lose on high-doses of VitC. I am on a strict diet and lifting/cardio program (~SC client). Now my question is have you noticed any weight lose/fat loss on your VitC doses? I am in week 10 of my program and I am losing lots of fat, gaining muscle in a nice slow but steady basis but since I added VitC I have dropped weight twice in the past 3 weeks (total of 8.5lbs) out of the total of 15.5lbs in the total 10 weeks. So basically I have lost more in the past 3 weeks than I have in the prior 7 weeks. Oh and I have gone up in lifting weight about 10%  :Smilie: 

Now maybe it is just my body just getting into the groove now and not the VitC at all but I thought I would ask and mention.


Oldman

----------


## G-Force

> WHAT IS THE LINK FOR THIS 250G FOR 13 QUID



www.homeherbs.com

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> okay 'nother question.. Weight lose on high-doses of VitC. I am on a strict diet and lifting/cardio program (~SC client). Now my question is have you noticed any weight lose/fat loss on your VitC doses? I am in week 10 of my program and I am losing lots of fat, gaining muscle in a nice slow but steady basis but since I added VitC I have dropped weight twice in the past 3 weeks (total of 8.5lbs) out of the total of 15.5lbs in the total 10 weeks. So basically I have lost more in the past 3 weeks than I have in the prior 7 weeks. Oh and I have gone up in lifting weight about 10% 
> 
> Now maybe it is just my body just getting into the groove now and not the VitC at all but I thought I would ask and mention.
> 
> 
> Oldman


yes I defenetly noticed weightloss when I was cutting and added the vitamin c. My weightloss had stalled and I had not lost any weight for 2 weeks. When I added the vitamin c(didnt change anything else) I started losing weight again. I also noticed more strenght. I have never been sure if this was placebo effect or truly the vitamin c but if you notice things aswell I guess it rules out placebo a bit  :Smilie:  Vitamin c is a weak diuretic aswell so some of the weigh you lost is probably water.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

Do you notice less soreness btw??

----------


## oldman

I am on a cutting diet/program so i am doing more high-rep lower weights but what is odd is my "lower" weights are now getting up to where they were for the low reps so I guess I am getting stronger over all. I am not putting the gains as being due to VitC but just a good diet and Smart lifting.

now on being sore, I honestly have to say I am not noticing it as much in my muscles where before I would have doms after a good leg day.. the only thing still hurting is my shoulders and elbows but that is still joint problems but those don't even seen to be as bad.. After Chest day the 2 days following my elbows are screaming at me but before it was everyday.

Maybe it is just my imagination but so far so good.. I am trying to keep this info updated also at least once per week for others to see. I don't think VitC is the end-all supplement but I wish I had done this a long time ago.

thanks!

Oldman

----------


## fight_prof

I have gone up to only 5 grams a day and am in the washroom more. No watery sh*t, just more regular... uhh which is good, I think  :Wink:

----------


## *Alex*

johan i read this post about 2 weeks ago and been taking vit c in 8-10g daily! anyways, lost about 8 1/2 pounds sence! i guess it works!! but got joint problems .little sore can you help with that!!!

----------


## G-Force

> johan i read this post about 2 weeks ago and been taking vit c in 8-10g daily! anyways, lost about 8 1/2 pounds sence! i guess it works!! but got joint problems .little sore can you help with that!!!



wow 8 lbs?

with no other supplements????

----------


## oldman

> wow 8 lbs?
> 
> with no other supplements????



It sounds like a lot of water weight loss which is possible I suppose.. Why I would think this is the sore joints as thre water came off the joints dried out and are not sore?? Just a guess.. I am no expert. (to sore joints I am not to VitC)


Oldman

----------


## Kärnfysikern

I dont think vitamin c is anywhere near as diuretic to cause joint problems. Maby if you dont drink enough. I notice that if I mega dose vitamin c and dont drink enough water I get headaches and I assume its because of slight dehydration.

Alex try to chug down more water.

----------


## oldman

see I told you I was not the expert.. It was more of the thought.. I will not do that anymore.  :LOL:  


Oldman

----------


## Kärnfysikern

:LOL:  dont consider me a expert either. Using vitamin c for bodybuilding purposes is probably something very new that we are guinnea piging right now  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## oldman

well we shall see how it goes I guess. I am getting tighter everyday it seems.. of course it is not just VitC I am using but ALA and AlCar plus CLA and and and. but I am currrently not using anything else (no AAS) I am in PCT now so we shall see how that effects things.. I hope the VitC will help keep off any extra water during this time also.


Oldman

----------


## swingbatta

just an update...

ive been taking 12g/day of sodium ascorbate for almost 3 weeks now. excellent benefits, i must say...i have dropped about 4 lbs and notice a slight increase in energy. not sure if the weight loss was water weight...i have noticed the effects of C being a diuretic. it seems as if no matter how much water i drink, im always a little dehydrated when i wake-up in the mornings. im sure it doesnt help that im supplementing with creatine either. have yet to see any abatement in joint pain...hopefully thats soon to come.

johan...do you think i would see increased benefits if i upped to 15g/day? i havent experienced any of the stomach problems some of you have been speaking of. also, would like to say thanks to all (johan) for the informative posts.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

keep us uppdated oldman(how old are you btw  :Big Grin:  )??

Swingbatta Im not sure if the increase would make a noticable difference. But there is nothing negative associated with that increase so by all means go ahead. I have noticed that if I go above 15 grams on workout days I can go hypoglycemic post workout. So if you notice that just consume some carbs.

----------


## *Alex*

> wow 8 lbs?
> 
> with no other supplements????


on, nothing to help loose faster.i'm on creatine , whey protien,l-glutamine , vit c,multi vit, calcium,and just got on the new leukic two days ago. its the new stuff from muscletech.i guess it keeps one in anabolic stage!!! i dunno, sounds like bs , but i'm trying it!!! :1laugh:

----------


## *Alex*

does flex oil act as a lubricant for joints ?? i heard that somewhere!!!! true.......or bunch of bs?

----------


## oldman

johan I am 38 so this means I am twice as good as an 18 year old. Or maybe twice as fat?? 

Oldman

----------


## Cousin Eddie

> of course it is not just VitC I am using but ALA and AlCar plus CLA Oldman


Not changing the subject, but what kind of CLA are you taking??

----------


## Kärnfysikern

alex omega 3 oils(as in flax and fishoil) its suposed to be good for joints. Mostly because its anti inflamatory I belive.

Oldman you can be happy knowing your not as fat as this 21 year old right here  :LOL:

----------


## suzuki99

johan what you have to say is very interesing and im intersted in taking vitamin C in big quanities but what are your credientials to say there are no negative effects?

----------


## Kärnfysikern

well no more then my credentials to give dietary advice or steroid advice(i.e none other than self education). 

Reading the books I recomended earlier in the thread firmly proves its safety though and they are written by medical professionals  :Smilie:

----------


## 24labor

> johan what you have to say is very interesing and im intersted in taking vitamin C in big quanities but what are your credientials to say there are no negative effects?


I'll back johan up any day. He might not be a pro but most all of his advice is from professional articlels, books and such. Hes not a mod for nothing, but also about the vitamin c thing the people he has suggested to use have all come back with positive remarks. Just my .02

----------


## Kärnfysikern

thanks bro  :Smilie:

----------


## oldman

I don't know how to say this but this is directed to the poster above asking for johan's credentials.. I don't think it was asked in a mean way (I hope) just asking to see if johan had a background in this.. 

Now what I want to say in reference to this is I would personally take advice from studies, real life use, and personal experience over the drug-slinging, prescription-pad toting doctors of todays time. I have been to doctor after doctor and have spent $1000's trying to find out what is wrong with my joints. Blood work, x-rays, taken drugs, rubbed on creams, gave up lifting for a while.. Nothing works and when it came to this point you have to look at taking these issues into your own hands and learn and try things to see what will work.

Now is it smart to see some "cure" on an open message board and start doing what it says? Probably not but johan has given so much background info, links to studies and with some common sense a person can see that this water soluble vitamin is not going to hurt you other than maybe give you some stomach discomfort.... I will tried that for the joint pain I have suffered with for 3-4 years now.

Basically my point is in this world you can either get doped up by high priced drugs that the doctors are pushing to make the drug companies money or you can look for an alternative in some situations to help cure, treat yourself.

johan I for one appreciate all the hard work you do here.. Not just in this thread but you have brought some other great ideas to light and always provide sound information to back up your theories.


Oldman

----------


## Kärnfysikern

I detected no rudeness in his post either, just caution wich is smart  :Smilie: 

thanks alot oldman

----------


## oldman

> I detected no rudeness in his post either, just caution wich is smart 
> 
> thanks alot oldman



Either did I agree that he was just Asking. Better to ask and be sorry later.

 :Smilie: 

Oldman

----------


## *Alex*

i love you guys!!! group hug!!!!

----------


## *Alex*

j/k, no group hug.. but i still love you!

----------


## scrapakilla

i got a few qestions. I started mega dosing a week ago today. I have been taking 3 serving of absorbic acid in one of those white plastic spoons packed flat. How much do u guys think this is im guessing about 3 to 5 grams so i am taking this three times a day. Also i am having the shyts like bad starting yesterday and all day today non stop since it has started. WHy did it start so late any advice thanks

----------


## Kärnfysikern

its hard to say anything without knowing the size of the spoon. 5 grams is 5ml of powder. Try to spread it out more or lower the dosage a bit until the dihareea stops

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

QUESTION: Iron+ vitC = rust 

so thats why Johan said not to take huge ass amounts of iron with it. So, what about other metal? Copper, vanadyle, chromium, etc. I take the last to in significant quantity, so should i not supp with C in high dose for fear of rust?

and yes i have entertained the idea of ditching the vanadyle and chromium for the vit c as insulin sensitizers.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

nah I dont endorse iron supplements at the same time as vitamin c because vitamin c greatly increases absorbtion of iron. The whole rust thing seems to far fetched to me.
Iron with lots of vitamin c can reach to high levels. In some people even dangerous levels. There is realy no reason for a regular man that eats healthy to supplement with iron imo. Thats one of those things you dont want to get to much of since the body has no way to get rid of excess iron.

I dont know of any adverse reaction from using plenty of vitamin c along with other minerals. 
I am defenetly no fan of vanadyle sulphate. If I remember right its weakly linked to cancer and have almost no benifits. The slin sensitivity can be achived by other means.
But vitamin c + chromium I cant think of anything bad happening. Copper can be good since if I dont remember wrong vitamin c increases excretion of copper a bit.
Offcourse copper is also one of those metalls you should be carefull about when supplementing. Especialy if you have copper pipes in your home.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

If you supplement heavily with zink you can throw in some copper. Otherwise the ammount in a good multivitamin is good. Both to much and to little copper supress the imune system. But zink and copper doesnt like eachother  :LOL:  

Copper helps protect the body against bacterial infections while zink protects against viral.

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

thanks

----------


## Theatrix

After reading this thread, I deceided to give this a shot. I have to say that it definatley has increased my energy levels. I began taking 8 Grams dailey and I feel a significant energy boost. I'm a now a believer!

----------


## violator1

i'm buying mine 2day

----------


## Lucius Leftfoot

Johan...ur the shit dude! thanx 4 pointin me to this thread....lots of useful info here. :AaGreen22:

----------


## savax

I respect what everyone is saying and your knowledge, but I honestly trust those articles where research was performed over personal testimony.. If the FDA says that you shouldn't exceed too much Vit C, i would probably follow their recs until more research is done.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> I respect what everyone is saying and your knowledge, but I honestly trust those articles where research was performed over personal testimony.. If the FDA says that you shouldn't exceed too much Vit C, i would probably follow their recs until more research is done.


well there is NO known toxic dosage of vitamin c and studies that show the benifits of high dosage  :Smilie: 

The FDA also say we shouldnt inject 500mg of test each week :AaGreen22:

----------


## Mizfit

> well there is NO known toxic dosage of vitamin c and studies that show the benifits of high dosage 
> 
> The FDA also say we shouldnt inject 500mg of test each week


 :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Prada

Yes Iron can be dangerous and elevated levels but can be beneficial for someone who is anemic. Red blood cells need to carry oxyen and lack of is detrimental albeit BB get enough from their diet.

----------


## muskel

i got my sodium ascorbate yesterday. 
I'm on 20g a day with even doses. Woke up dizzy this morning. A slight hypo?
Also i can smell the stuff everywhere. My hands stink of it.

muskel

----------


## Shane35aa

Curious how much weight did the C help you all lose?

----------


## Crowned

Im not sure if someone has asked about this. I only got threw page 4 before Im posting this but can you post a link to an online store that has the reccomended dosages? So I can be sure to get the right stuff. Im also looking for something that doesnt have a taste. I read that someone's vit had a nasty taste. I dont throw out anything, so if that happened to me... Id be stuck taking the stuff.

----------


## muskel

it tastes like salt mixed with baking soda. and i have got 25kg of it !

We should drink the stuff like vodka. Not for the taste but for the effect. I like 20g soluted in water and in the fridge(johans method)

----------


## Danny_Dice

i take 1000mg chews about 5 or 6 a day and i do feel a difference if for anythign else my immunity is built up ...

----------


## Danny_Dice

> Yes Iron can be dangerous and elevated levels but can be beneficial for someone who is anemic. Red blood cells need to carry oxyen and lack of is detrimental albeit BB get enough from their diet.


excessive iron intake is a powerful pro-oxidant and can lead to cardiovascualr prodlems down the line

----------


## eyecandy_44

what? i have never heard about that before!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Shane35aa

Checked prices its cheap enuff. I'm gonna give it a try.

----------


## spywizard

bump, i do 10-14g especially when i am starting to feel sick.. 

gives me the shits..

----------


## richard_orchard

After reading this thread, i started mega-dosing to get over "Glandular Fever". I started on New Years eve, and I feel so much better- nothing else has really worked. Quite amazing. I am definitely going to keep taking it - probably forever.

Thanks Johan.

Richard

----------


## Kärnfysikern

a thread back from the dead. Glad to se others have good experience with c :Smilie:

----------


## max2extreme

Johan, tried to email you but it didnt go thru. Shoot me an email.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

sent  :Smilie:

----------


## vitor

Ime 4 days into the worst cold ive ever had, nose and eyes are flowing like a river!!!

I only have c-vitamin pills, 750mg per pill, I guess i will have to take a whole load of them ed,
I hope it will help...

----------


## ash146

not sure how much it will help. hopefully it will curtail the cold a little. its more effective when take it the second you feel the scratchy throat, runny nose, etc.

good luck bro, feel better!

----------


## UberSteroids

I take Ester C-1000. 2 pills each day = 2g/ed.

Man You got some halarious videos in Your signature  :LOL:  Buuahhaha!

Van Dame! Look that that guy on his left... wearing the stalone style sunglasses and white t-shirt LOL  :LOL:  

Also hahah this is some big nut sack! Every time I see Your sing I just laugh my ass off.. Thanks brotha! 
Hahaa  :LOL:

----------


## drinu

I just got some powder as i taught it was much more convenient but it says 1 gram / 1/4 teaspoon how can one get this right you can never know how much you are taking .
For how much does one have to try to take 6 to 10 grams to notice something if it works or does not work as by time it comes a bit expensive but if the things you are saying is true its worth taking 10 grams of Vit C instead of some useless supplements

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> I take Ester C-1000. 2 pills each day = 2g/ed.
> 
> Man You got some halarious videos in Your signature  Buuahhaha!
> 
> Van Dame! Look that that guy on his left... wearing the stalone style sunglasses and white t-shirt LOL  
> 
> Also hahah this is some big nut sack! Every time I see Your sing I just laugh my ass off.. Thanks brotha! 
> Hahaa


Im glad to entertain  :Big Grin: 




> I just got some powder as i taught it was much more convenient but it says 1 gram / 1/4 teaspoon how can one get this right you can never know how much you are taking .
> For how much does one have to try to take 6 to 10 grams to notice something if it works or does not work as by time it comes a bit expensive but if the things you are saying is true its worth taking 10 grams of Vit C instead of some useless supplements


A decent scale would do the trick. I most often use a scale. But it realy doesnt make much of a difference if your a bit off when we are talking about gram amounts. One teaspoon=1 gram is usualy accruate enough if you are shooting for 6-10 grams. If you happen to get 5 or 11 instead realy doesnt matter  :Smilie: 

If you go to the right website(unfortunaly I dont have the links left to cheap american sites for vit c powder) it is dirt cheap.

the first thing I noticed when I started mega dosing(at 20 grams/day) was tremendous energy. But that gradualy goes away and most other effects show up with time. Like how my joint health improved alot over a few months, I dont catch colds nearly as often. I feel more energetic. Small subtle things.

Its no miracle fat burner and it wont put 10ibs of lean mass on you. But it has alot of nice subtle effects. It sure has done more for me than any crap like glutamin or creatine ever did.

----------


## damiongage

> well there is NO known toxic dosage of vitamin c and studies that show the benifits of high dosage 
> 
> The FDA also say we shouldnt inject 500mg of test each week


Isn't the Government (FDA)the one who banned ephedra....but allows Cigerettes

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> Isn't the Government (FDA)the one who banned ephedra....but allows Cigerettes



They sure do everything to keep people safe and protected  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## drinu

The thing is that of my tube it says 1/4 of a teaspoon = 1 gram , if it was a teaspoon = 1 gram it would be ok.
Can one mix a teaspoon( which for me comes to 4 grams) in a bottle of water and sip it through the day??

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> The thing is that of my tube it says 1/4 of a teaspoon = 1 gram , if it was a teaspoon = 1 gram it would be ok.
> Can one mix a teaspoon( which for me comes to 4 grams) in a bottle of water and sip it through the day??


yes but keep the bottle in a dark and cool place.

I usualy mix 10-15 grams in a bottle and sip on it over the day.

----------


## clapper3989

can someone post the benefits of megadosing Vit C

is there muscle gain? test boosts? like if im not trying to lose weight .. would this be worth taking?

and also... its sodium ascorbate that i want , if i have a sensitive stomach, correct? .. thanks

----------


## drinu

ive been doing 7 grams Vit C a day but no difference at all , shall one see a difference immediately or it takes a week ??

----------


## Kärnfysikern

Well there is nothing dramatic to notice and no difference to se. It wont burn fat like clen or build muscle like test. The most noticable effect I had was that it did accelerate my fat loss a bit, but took several weeks to notice a difference. And it completely cured my knees and that took maby 2-3 months.

It is not a muscle builder or a fatburner. It is simply a healthboost that can aid weightloss in the same way a r-ala ads in weightloss. It increase insulin sensitivity.

Its worth taking because of all its health benifits. Not because it will make any dramatic physique changes.

----------


## Shane35aa

Johan... WTF is that raccoon using to up its Test? What ever it is looks like it does the trick :LOL:

----------


## Schmidty

> How is that possible...whatever your body doesnt use goes right through you...Can you back this up?


I to have heared of this.

----------


## stlhrse

my multivitamin has an extra 18mg of Iron. Is that too much for megadosing vit c?

Doug

----------


## drinu

Ha ha that would be crazy to compare Vit C to clen or test effects , if that was if people would be even taking 50 grams of it :AaGreen22:  :
no but as people said they felt there strength increase i taught that one could see this happening in days but if you are saying it takes months we can try that too and see how it goes

----------


## Kärnfysikern

What I feel at the begining is that I get more "charged" and explosive. Just a bit more energy. When I hit the weights I feel fresher. My joints dont bitch.

A subtle feeling but a nice one.

----------


## SwoleKat

Wondering what Johan and others think about http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...=1#post3264278

~Be Good Fitness Family~

----------


## drinu

Any updates ??

----------


## suzuki99

whats a good place to get sodium ascorbate cheep

----------


## Panzerfaust

This thread has been around for a long time now and i have read almost every post. I went ahead and picked up a big bottle of VitC (Ascorbic Acid) and took 2g before PPWO tonight.

I will begin mega dosing tomorrow and i am anxious to see/feel the benefits of VitC.

Thanks for the informative post.

I am also taking the following:

Acetyl L-Carnitine
CLA
ALA
Multi-Vitamin
NO Shotgun (3x a week before weight training) <---this stuff kicks major ass
Ergopharm AMP

----------


## Superhuman

> my multivitamin has an extra 18mg of Iron. Is that too much for megadosing vit c?
> 
> Doug


only multidose vit c!!! do not take extra multivitamins to get 10g of vit c because you could die!

----------


## Panzerfaust

Today was the first day of mega dosing, i think i have hit 9 grams and after 2-3g my bowels start churning. 

I have a guy at work 2g and it gave him the shits. He is not in shape at all but he was sick and i tried to educate him on Vitamin C

----------


## Booz

vit c gives me the shits.........................

----------


## spywizard

> vit c gives me the shits.........................


which can be a good thing if you aren't getting enough fiber because of too much protein..

----------

